# 1 year genetic health guaranteee



## e968615 (Jan 4, 2006)

The breeder where I'm getting my puppy says he offers a 1 year genetic health guarantee?? What does that mean??

Also, he provides his puppies with their shots and only takes them to a Vet if he feels something might be wrong... He said he know how to check their hearts beat and stuff like that??? Is that normal for a breeder??

He seems like a really sweet guy and so does his wife?? and he's interested in the well being of the puppy... He declined to ship her because of the weather and her weight...


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I will let one of the other members give you the answer about genetic guarantee.....

I think it is fine that your puppy seller won't ship and is concerned about the pups. And I know a lot of breeders give their own shots and worm, etc. I have purchased 3 maltese and 1 bichon, all from good, show breeders. Each and every one of these breeders took the puppy to a vet before I purchased the pup for a full checkup. This last time I requested that a blood panel be done and I paid for it. I, myself, would not purchase a puppy that had not been thoroughly examined by a vet whose name was provided to me. Also, you usually have within 3 days of purchase to have the pup examined by your own vet. This would be the time to report any discrepancies regarding heart murmurs, patella problems, etc.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It used to be one year was a pretty good guarantee but today more good breeders want to know if something goes wrong (seriously) at any age. Patellas don't always show up loose until later. Liver Shunt disease can manifest up to 7 yrs of age.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

As a breeder myself I always take my babies to the vet at least twice. He may think that he knows what he is listening for, but me myself I would rather have a licenced vet check. Has he offered a 72 hour vet check guarantee for you to take the baby to the vet of your choice? A lot of the breeders know that once you get the baby into your arms and if your vet says their is something wrong you will not return the baby because you are attached. Trust me I know, I have refused to return a baby myself because I knew he was better off with me. And now I live each day just wondering how long he will be with me. Not to mention the endless vet bills I have acquired. In my opinion I would insist that he take the baby to the vet for a health certificate. It is not only for your sake it is for the sake of the baby.

The one year genetic guarantee he is offering is, say something was to happen to the baby within a year of you adopting him/her. And your vet says it is due to a inherited disorder, the breeder will have to replace the puppy. But you have to prove the problem, even as far as to have an autopsy done as to cause of death.

He may seem very sweet, but in my opinion I would not adopt a baby that has not been seen by a vet at least once.


----------



## HDHOG4ME (Jan 7, 2007)

Please don't take my comments wrong -- I'm not trying to be harsh here...only realistic.

Your genetic guarantee is worth about as much as the paper it's written on in my opinion (and this is only MY opinion). From personal experience I can say I had no "year long" guarantee, just the 72 hours to have Hailey checked which I did. I too had the loving, caring breeder who seemed so sweet and concerned about her puppies. She asked all the right questions of me about my home, my other dog, etc. In all fairness, her concern was genuine right up until the day came I called her to report that Hailey was in for her spay surgery and there were abnormalities in her blood work triggering concern about a liver issue (genetic liver issue). I questioned whether other people had reported puppies with a problem because it was "genetic". Well, of course not! Of course, she also was quick to say "just return the dog" like I was returning a defective pair of shoes. All of a sudden, she wasn't so warm and fuzzy anymore. I then learned the hard lesson about loving and caring but knew from that very second Hailey would always be mine to protect, love and cherish regardless of what the health future holds. 

My point is -- IF the day came that a genetic issue showed up six months down the road (like my case) or 11 months 29 days into it what would you do? Would you return this living, loving creature to .... what? the breeder? for the breeder to do what with it? The problem won't be solved because you have the guarantee of a return (or in the worst case, a replacement). 

I believe BEFORE breeders even think of breeding a dog they should have the BREEDING dog checked fully with complete blood panels showing liver functions and now exactly what they are breeding and where it came from. Perhaps if my breeder would have bothered to spend the money to have her dogs checked she would know that more than likely Hailey's mother is the genetic carrier in her case. In the future, I will not buy a dog from a breeder that does not have that information and I certainly would request a general health check up before taking the puppy from the breeder complete with vaccination records (whether done by the breeder or a vet). It is a gesture of good faith and a reputable stance. Checking a 8, 10, 12 week puppy won't disclose everything you need to know but I believe the parents hold a ton of information. 

I believe most importantly you take this animal into your heart and your home and while knowledge to pick the right breeder and find a healthy dog is important there is a huge part of this that is a leap of faith. There are no perfect guarantees for anything in this life and we don't know what the future holds for us or our fur babies. Anything worth doing including loving a little creature comes with a risk but what you miss if you don't take that leap of faith is worse. 

Let your heart guide you in picking out the right pup and there's nothing wrong at all with feeling comfortable with the breeder. It's a wonderful journey and in spite of everything I would not change a thing. Hailey is the joy of my life and whatever comes we'll handle together.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Speaking of these things. The breeder I adopted my baby that had a liver shunt and was put to sleep didn't care when I told her. I sent her a letter explaining I didn't expect money or anything, just wanted her to be aware in case she was still breeding the same dogs. My dog also had to have surgery for a umbilical hernia. No sympathy card, nothing! I was pretty dissapointed.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> He declined to ship her because of the weather and her weight.[/B]


That well may be the reason he doesn't ship....but the thought came to my mind that maybe he doesn't ship because then the pup has to have a vet health certificate.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> QUOTE





> He declined to ship her because of the weather and her weight.[/B]


That well may be the reason he doesn't ship....but the thought came to my mind that maybe he doesn't ship because then the pup has to have a vet health certificate.








[/B][/QUOTE]

Carole, I think you're right on!

My two cents about the genetic guarentee....

Most genetic illnesses don't show symptoms until after a year, many not for many years. The best way to predict the genetic soundness of a puppy is to know what's in your lines, screen for them and be thoroughly knowledgable about genetics when it comes to mating two dogs.

I can't imagine anyone not having puppies vet checked before selling them. That would protect them, too, in the event the puppy got sick in the new owner's home as he could say the puppy was healthy when delivered.

It sounds like he may just be trying to cut costs. How old are these puppies? Usually someone who is just trying to make money will try to get rid of the puppies too early just to minimize the amount of money they have to put into them. A Maltese puppy should not leave its mother until at least twelve weeks old. If these puppies are younger, I'd pass on them if it were me.

I can tell you from firsthand experience that a puppy predisposed to genetic diseases will end up costing you much, much more in the long run than if you'd gotten one from a top tier show breeder.


----------



## e968615 (Jan 4, 2006)

> QUOTE





> He declined to ship her because of the weather and her weight.[/B]


That well may be the reason he doesn't ship....but the thought came to my mind that maybe he doesn't ship because then the pup has to have a vet health certificate.








[/B][/QUOTE]


NO I highly doubt it because he said if I am willing to wait until the weather gets nicer, then he will ship..


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> NO I highly doubt it because he said if I am willing to wait until the weather gets nicer, then he will ship..[/B]


...and the breeder's pup will HAVE to be checked out by a vet and have a health certificate to be shipped.


----------

